# feeding



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

Moved my babies into the kit box and they are settling but I have just left food in their bowl so nobody is hungry when i whistle and they all seem to pick through the food and pick out only certain grain that they like.So I guess I need to pull the food for 2d so they are hungery start over and if they don;t eat pull it after 15m.And what do you feed I have a mixture of all kinds of seeds and pellets and most of it is on the floor so not sure what they are even picking out.Milo,sunflower seeds,pellets and safflower on the floor,peas corn on the flower not sure what they even like.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

kelliepulido said:


> Moved my babies into the kit box and they are settling but I have just left food in their bowl so nobody is hungry when i whistle and they all seem to pick through the food and pick out only certain grain that they like.So I guess I need to pull the food for 2d so they are hungery start over and if they don;t eat pull it after 15m.And what do you feed I have a mixture of all kinds of seeds and pellets and most of it is on the floor so not sure what they are even picking out.Milo,sunflower seeds,pellets and safflower on the floor,peas corn on the flower not sure what they even like.


What do you mean "on the floor"? Food on the floor is an invitation to disease. You should be feeding them in a feed tray that can be removed. And fifteen minutes as you stated is about right. I feed my rollers once a day in the evenings, and remove the feed tray after ten to fifteen minutes. That way I'm sure that they will be right there when I whistle. You need to get them in the habit of coming immediately when you whistle, as that is the best defense against hawks. A hungry bird will trap faster. I usually withhold food or feed half rations the evening before I am going to fly them.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I have the same problem, half of the feed seems to end up on the floor. My loft is so small that my birds are all kept together. Three of the pair have squabs still in the nest. Since they have young I have to keep feed out for them all the time. They do the same thing with the grit bowl, lot of it ends up on the floor. Apparently there is a certain size grit they are after.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

*Transferring old birds*



ptras said:


> What do you mean "on the floor"? Food on the floor is an invitation to disease. You should be feeding them in a feed tray that can be removed. And fifteen minutes as you stated is about right. I feed my rollers once a day in the evenings, and remove the feed tray after ten to fifteen minutes. That way I'm sure that they will be right there when I whistle. You need to get them in the habit of coming immediately when you whistle, as that is the best defense against hawks. A hungry bird will trap faster. I usually withhold food or feed half rations the evening before I am going to fly them.


Hi

I have recently started with performing Rollers, about 6 months ago.
All of them are currently in a large loft, 3mx3mx2m high.

I am busy building a Kit-Box, two sections of 0.6mx0.6mx0.6m, how do i go about to transfer the flying team that is used to the large loft to the Kit-Box?

All help would be apreciated, thanks.

Bezz


----------

